# Technology Golf's Poll



## Quarzo_Golf (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello,

We are a group of engineering students who are interested in golf's technology. For that reason, we would like to know your opinions about the golf through a simple poll. Answer the poll won't take you more than 5 minutes and it will be very useful for us and for the world of golf as itself.

Thank you very much for your time.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dG5kYWpvSWRDVVVuUjF2bzJvZzFGSnc6MQ


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I am pretty sure that distance is one of the very few things new/advanced golf technology has allowed to happen. Balls fly farther, and clubs hit those balls further. GPS, and lasers have a place in the distance dept. 

Another area technology has helped is with testing equipment. Golfers can be fitted on launch monitors. Golf balls, and other equipment can be tested using new technology. Fitted clubs, and balls allow for the golfer to gain distance, and accuracy per the advertisements. 

I am also sure new technology has helped with some conservation stats as how they reflect on keeping courses playable. Special chemicals, and grasses require less watering. Less water to keep a course green is a good thing. Then again some of the chemicals used, can leach into underground aquifers, or run into streams that eventually deposit these same chemicals into lakes, and oceans. That may not be a good thing. Where's your drinking water come from? 

Let's not forget how the cost of playing golf has risen over the years due to technology. 

However, after all is said and done, when it comes to all the new golf related technology, the average round of golf for 85%+/- players in the world is still a score of 100. That average score has not changed in over 30+/- years. So how has new golf technology actually helped the golfer? The bottom line in golf is the golfer's final score.

When you go to the link, be sure to read the boxed information where it states the professionals' average score has risen this past year. 

Average Golf Score Remains At 100 | Golfblogger Golf News, Reviews and Commentary


----------

